# Query: Processing times for Online Partner Visa 100/309



## sravan451 (Apr 22, 2014)

Could some body tell me the estimated time for on-line Partner Visa 100/309? I applied for On-line Partner Visa 100/309 on 20-Dec-2013. Case officer has not yet been allocated for my application. Could some one share the information regarding the same?


Thanks
Sravan.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Check this link please:

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm

Best,

Girl Aussie


----------



## mawut (Jul 8, 2014)

sravan451 said:


> Could some body tell me the estimated time for on-line Partner Visa 100/309? I applied for On-line Partner Visa 100/309 on 20-Dec-2013. Case officer has not yet been allocated for my application. Could some one share the information regarding the same?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sravan.


Hi Sravan,
My name is James, I am from Melbourne. I lodged my wife a partner visa on 30/6/2014, she is currently in Kenya, I have not heard from them yet. how long does it to be called for medical and case officer allocation, can you please update me.
James


----------



## tarunmalh (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi sarvan did you get co or still waiting


----------



## £!v! (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Sravan, 
Jst wana know dt hv u done ur medicals yet or not??? Or got any letter from AHC??? PLZ do reply.
Thanx.


----------



## lichuc (May 19, 2014)

Dear all, I have a query 

I have got PR recently and preparing for partner visa-309. My doubt is Can she(partner) use my 'immiaccount' to apply for her partner visa? or in other words Can I use my immiaccount to apply partner visa?

When i login ImmiAcount and go to 'New Application' , I can see 3 related links out of many as follows,

Application Group Application Type
1)Family Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801)

2)Family Partner Visa - Information for Permanent Stage Processing (100,801)
3)Family Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)

Obviously i will be the sponsor and confused which are the applications need to start.
Please tell how the online 309 visa will kick start..

Thanks,
lichuc


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

lichuc said:


> Dear all, I have a query
> 
> I have got PR recently and preparing for partner visa-309. My doubt is Can she(partner) use my 'immiaccount' to apply for her partner visa? or in other words Can I use my immiaccount to apply partner visa?
> 
> ...


Hi Lichuc,

You will be 'sponsor' in your wife's application so you cannot start an online application until she fills out Partner visa application online as she is the main applicant. 

Once she has finished submitting her application and fees has been paid, you can use then use the TRN number generated from her application which will be required to link her application with yours. 

Details are here. 

Partner visa online applications

Hope this helps


----------



## Maha240606 (Jul 28, 2014)

srav451 said:


> Could some body tell me the estimated time for on-line Partner Visa 100/309? I applied for On-line Partner Visa 100/309 on 20-Dec-2013. Case officer has not yet been allocated for my application. Could some one share the information regarding the same?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sravan.


Hi Sravann, 

Have u got CO allocated? I think ur the one who is senior in online application here. Please let us know ur progress.


----------



## Abhi_n (Sep 17, 2012)

I had applied for my wife's visa *subclass 100.* (she has already been here on 309 for almost 2 years) on August 04 and then next day I got an email from from QLD processing asking me for some more docs which were uploaded on 15 August. 

My wife has applied for a permanent position job and she requires to have PR (subclass 100 will qualify for this position), hence it important to get this visa before the role starts. 

*From experience of other members here does anyone know how long it takes to process and grant visa subclass 100? *


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

The average processing time is 6-8 months as India is High Risk country so it may take upto 8 months.

For further details check this link please:

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm

Girl Aussie



Abhi_n said:


> I had applied for my wife's visa *subclass 100.* (she has already been here on 309 for almost 2 years) on August 04 and then next day I got an email from from QLD processing asking me for some more docs which were uploaded on 15 August.
> 
> My wife has applied for a permanent position job and she requires to have PR (subclass 100 will qualify for this position), hence it important to get this visa before the role starts.
> 
> *From experience of other members here does anyone know how long it takes to process and grant visa subclass 100? *


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

Abhi_n said:


> I had applied for my wife's visa *subclass 100.* (she has already been here on 309 for almost 2 years) on August 04 and then next day I got an email from from QLD processing asking me for some more docs which were uploaded on 15 August.
> 
> My wife has applied for a permanent position job and she requires to have PR (subclass 100 will qualify for this position), hence it important to get this visa before the role starts.
> 
> *From experience of other members here does anyone know how long it takes to process and grant visa subclass 100? *


Hi,

My friend's wife recently got her visa in 1 month after sending back/applying for Subclass 100 here in Melbourne. They were least expecting it to get it so soon considering she is also from India i.e. High risk country. :tongue1:


----------



## Abhi_n (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Jimmy. 

I am in Melbourne as well. And I am hoping we get our Visa soon as well. My wife's current temp role will end in a week. She will only be able to go onto a permanent role if she gets her PR otherwise she will lose her temp job and not have the new permanent role as well.


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

Abhi_n said:


> Thanks Jimmy.
> 
> I am in Melbourne as well. And I am hoping we get our Visa soon as well. My wife's current temp role will end in a week. She will only be able to go onto a permanent role if she gets her PR otherwise she will lose her temp job and not have the new permanent role as well.


That's really unfortunate. May be she can ask for some extension ?

The working rights for subclass 309 which your wife is currently on is the same as subclass 100 (PR). 

You can try convincing her employer by showing details from VEVO

Visa Entitlement Verification Online


----------



## Abhi_n (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks again Jimmy. We will try to convince the employer.


----------



## Abhi_n (Sep 17, 2012)

*Waiting for CO to be assigned*

I mailed QLD processing asking for an update and they replied saying my application is waiting to be assigned to a Case Officer. 

Any idea how long it takes for a CO to be assigned and thereafter?


----------



## kage00 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi,
My wife and I lodged our inital application for 309/100 back in April 2014 (and payment was made in April), we were both busy working and have only just had time now to sit and do the rest of the application. The file is almost complete, we are just waiting for friends and family to do the 888 forms for us. But from what we can tell, the forms that we have spent the last few days filling out are 'recommended' forms online for the online application. So maybe this might not slow our application down too much. The other problem was that since April we never received any correspondence about the medical visit, we rang to get more info about it and they told us that an email was sent to an address we specified as able to receive correspondence (authorised person) which we put as my wife's mum. She never received any email, the embassy told us that an email was sent in May... So they resent the email to our email address this time, we received it and did the medical and x-ray with blood test last week.

So my question is, will we now have to wait 5 - 12 months from now? Or would they have already started processing the visa application back in April??

I'm really hoping that it wont take another 5 - 12 months from now...

How long did it take you people to get the 309 approved?

Thanks


----------



## Dimpyamehta (Mar 11, 2015)

Guys I have applied my partner visa in March 2014.. It's been almost 12 months . Can anybody guide me?? How long it gonna take


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone applied for subclass 100, 801 visa (i.e. partner visa) recently?

What is the current processing time for this visa?

I have already got my PR visa (189) and want to apply for partner visa for my wife.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Your Partner can apply Partner Visa 309/100 Offshore.

This is the link, go through it, you will get all info: 

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Also read, Partner Migration Booklet: http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf

Check your local Australian High Commission website for the right documents.

Processing time from India is 12 + months.

Girl Aussie 



Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone applied for subclass 100, 801 visa (i.e. partner visa) recently?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shez Malik (May 6, 2015)

Timeline for my wife's visa
Application Lodgement Date : 16th Sep 2014
Offshore Location : Islamabad, Pakistan
Medical : 12th Sep 2014 
Police Check : 12th Sep 2014
CO : 27th March 2015
Phone Interview : 21st April 2015
Further Requested Documents Submitted : 25th April 2015

Still Waiting .....

my wife has had her interview 2 weeks ago and they asked her for further documents which we already submitted 2 days after the interview, can someone guide me of how long is it gonna take them to grant her the visa .... 
Thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Roughly female applicants from Pakistan do get their grant between 6-9 months so hopefully your Partner should hear from AHC anytime soon.

Girl Aussie 



Shez Malik said:


> Timeline for my wife's visa
> Application Lodgement Date : 16th Sep 2014
> Offshore Location : Islamabad, Pakistan
> Medical : 12th Sep 2014
> ...


----------



## Shez Malik (May 6, 2015)

thanks @ girlaussie ....I m not someone who will sit back and wait for things, i always try to challenge time frames so i got my wife to call the embassy yesterday, they told my wife that they forwarded her case for final decision so hopefully we hear something by monday if not will call them on tuesday again. lets see what happens ... fingers crossed


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Shez Malik said:


> thanks @ girlaussie ....I m not someone who will sit back and wait for things, i always try to challenge time frames so i got my wife to call the embassy yesterday, they told my wife that they forwarded her case for final decision so hopefully we hear something by monday if not will call them on tuesday again. lets see what happens ... fingers crossed


Hi Shez Malik

What documents they require for application of 309/100 first time?

and how much is the fee for that ? Do we need to pay fee again at the second stage also after 2 years of 309?

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

It does not matter, AHC has set processing time for all visas, for Partner Visa it's 9-12 months but most female applicants do get their grants in 6-8 months. 

Girl Aussie 



Shez Malik said:


> thanks @ girlaussie ....I m not someone who will sit back and wait for things, i always try to challenge time frames so i got my wife to call the embassy yesterday, they told my wife that they forwarded her case for final decision so hopefully we hear something by monday if not will call them on tuesday again. lets see what happens ... fingers crossed


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

This is the check list for Partner Visa from AHC Pakistan: 

http://pakistan.embassy.gov.au/files/islm/120822-pg9-partner.pdf

I would suggest you to read Partner Migration Booklet for all questions: 

http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf

Regarding fees, applicant only pay ONE fee for both stages so after 2 years applicant will be contacted directly by DIBP team for more docs/evidence but are not required to pay any fees.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



ILY said:


> What documents they require for application of 309/100 first time?
> 
> and how much is the fee for that ? Do we need to pay fee again at the second stage also after 2 years of 309?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## AvinashB (May 26, 2015)

*Query*

Hi Guys,

My wife's DOL is 13/11/14...we still haven't heard anything from the Australian Embassy in India. It was an online application. Is it true that paper application are being processed quicker than online application?

Any idea when can we expect to hear from them? 

Currently she is in Australia and her Indian Phone number is not working for some reason. Does anyone know how to update the contact number in the application as she has an Australian phone number..is that even necessary??

Thanking you in advance. 

Ben


----------



## eid (Jun 9, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> Roughly female applicants from Pakistan do get their grant between 6-9 months so hopefully your Partner should hear from AHC anytime soon.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi. Can someone pleas tell me step by step process of partner visa 309/100.

Can i apply online? I found on facebook page that I can apply...but not satisfied and if i submit form *47SP* through my own *immiaccount*....should my sponsor make another *immiaccount* and submit form *40SP* or one immiaccount is enough? 

Also which forms should be filled and how can I attach them in my online application?

Really need your advice....Thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Please visit immi website for Partner Visa details, go through this booklet, it has all the useful information that you would require to lodge your application: 

http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf

Yes, you can apply online, your Sponsor can use your immi account to complete his section. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



eid said:


> Hi. Can someone pleas tell me step by step process of partner visa 309/100.
> 
> Can i apply online? I found on facebook page that I can apply...but not satisfied and if i submit form *47SP* through my own *immiaccount*....should my sponsor make another *immiaccount* and submit form *40SP* or one immiaccount is enough?
> 
> ...


----------



## eid (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you very much.....unfortunately the booklet for partner visa does not provide all the questions i want to know.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Not a problem, just ask if you have more questions, will try to assist you.

Girl Aussie



eid said:


> Thank you very much.....unfortunately the booklet for partner visa does not provide all the questions i want to know.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

In addition to what I explained earlier, 40sp & 47sp are the only two forms that needs to be completed by the applicant & sponsor. Along with this, there is a document checklist for Partner visa, you will find that on immi website or look at the AHC website of your current country. Upload all docs including evidence of genuine relationship, form 888, written statements. Sponsor needs to complete his/her part too & provide evidence of his/her PR/citizenship, tax assessments etc. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



eid said:


> Hi. Can someone pleas tell me step by step process of partner visa 309/100.
> 
> Can i apply online? I found on facebook page that I can apply...but not satisfied and if i submit form *47SP* through my own *immiaccount*....should my sponsor make another *immiaccount* and submit form *40SP* or one immiaccount is enough?
> 
> ...


----------



## eid (Jun 9, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> In addition to what I explained earlier, 40sp & 47sp are the only two forms that needs to be completed by the applicant & sponsor. Along with this, there is a document checklist for Partner visa, you will find that on immi website or look at the AHC website of your current country. Upload all docs including evidence of genuine relationship, form 888, written statements. Sponsor needs to complete his/her part too & provide evidence of his/her PR/citizenship, tax assessments etc.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you again girlaussie. You have given a valuable information.

I got married on 20 Feb 2015 and left my homecountry for Germany for study purposes. Before marriage I have been in communication with my spouse only for 3 weeks.

My wife came to my home country before 7 months and is still there. If I apply through immiaccount from Germany, is there any problem I will face in the future?

Also, I am student, my wife has done only 12 grade. she has no job. It means that I have no financial evidence. My question is, can the family of my spouse guarantee the financial aspects?

In my case, to what extend I will be successful if I submit my visa application this month?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: You should apply from the country where you are residing now which in your case is Germany. If you don't get your decision while you are in Germany then you can notify the department your new address/phone. 

2: please go through the genuine evidence requirement carefully in Partner Migration Booklet. For financial aspect you don't need your wife's family to be guarantor. You need to provide evidence of you & your partner sharing financials together like joint bank account, money transfers into each other account etc. But yeah as a sponsor she has to provide her tax assessments/payslip etc as part of partner visa application.

3: you can submit your application anytime when you have all docs ready, no one can guarantee if it's successful or unsuccessful but if you provide documents, evidence of your relationship, PCC & clear medical then you should get your grant in 9-12 months as this is the average processing time for Partner Visa Offshore.

Girl Aussie



eid said:


> Thank you again girlaussie. You have given a valuable information.
> 
> I got married on 20 Feb 2015 and left my homecountry for Germany for study purposes. Before marriage I have been in communication with my spouse only for 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## eid (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks alot....let me see what happen


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie



eid said:


> Thanks alot....let me see what happen


----------



## Canadiancouple (Jun 12, 2015)

I just recently contacted the immigration office to ask for the processing time for the 100/309 visa and was told that currently the wait time is 12-15 months (applying from Canada)


----------



## eid (Jun 9, 2015)

Canadiancouple said:


> I just recently contacted the immigration office to ask for the processing time for the 100/309 visa and was told that currently the wait time is 12-15 months (applying from Canada)


Have you applied already?


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Canadiancouple said:


> I just recently contacted the immigration office to ask for the processing time for the 100/309 visa and was told that currently the wait time is 12-15 months (applying from Canada)


Did you contact IMMI or the Australian Embassy in Canada to obtain such information? I am getting rather confused with the processing time, as the website says 5 months for offshore applicants from low risk countries, yet many are quoting something like 10-15 months.


----------



## Canadiancouple (Jun 12, 2015)

I have not applied yet for my husbands passport, should be done by end of the week, just gathering some documents. 

I spoke with both but it was IMMI who gave me the timeframe. I originally saw the 5 months from low-risk countries too but I believe that is for priority cases. I double checked and mentioned the 5 month but they just told me for regular applications it would be 12-15 months based on current wait times (this was a few weeks ago) .


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Canadiancouple said:


> I have not applied yet for my husbands passport, should be done by end of the week, just gathering some documents.
> 
> I spoke with both but it was IMMI who gave me the timeframe. I originally saw the 5 months from low-risk countries too but I believe that is for priority cases. I double checked and mentioned the 5 month but they just told me for regular applications it would be 12-15 months based on current wait times (this was a few weeks ago) .


Are you applying on or off shore?


----------



## Canadiancouple (Jun 12, 2015)

Offshore. We are applying from Canada.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Canadiancouple said:


> Offshore. We are applying from Canada.


Thanks for getting back to me. 

If you are applying offshore, make sure you submit your application before the new financial year as there is a 2000+ AUD increase in the fee on/after 1 July.


----------



## Canadiancouple (Jun 12, 2015)

sktan said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> If you are applying offshore, make sure you submit your application before the new financial year as there is a 2000+ AUD increase in the fee on/after 1 July.


Thanks for the heads up! I actually didnt know about that! Really appreciate it  Thanks !!! That's a big price increase so will make sure I get it done ASAP!


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Sktan
Can you please share the exact source of information that the price is increasing by AUD 2000? 

Thanks


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

ILY said:


> Hi Sktan
> Can you please share the exact source of information that the price is increasing by AUD 2000?
> 
> Thanks


Here you are

http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/budget/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf

The right term according to immigration office is prices are being harmonised.
So you will be paying the same amount irrespective of onshore/offshore


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> Here you are
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/budget/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf
> 
> ...


That's a very weird move in my opinion, I thought the point of keeping offshore application fee lower was to encourage people to apply & wait in their home country until a decision can be made. Once that difference in fee is removed, what incentive would there be to keep people in the home country while they wait?


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

sktan said:


> That's a very weird move in my opinion, I thought the point of keeping offshore application fee lower was to encourage people to apply & wait in their home country until a decision can be made. Once that difference in fee is removed, what incentive would there be to keep people in the home country while they wait?


Well AHC has stopped making sensible decisions for a long time now.
And the worst part here is that the timelines too are going to be extended for around 15 months now ( Not officially confirmed news have folks in AHC office telling the same though ).


----------



## olu106 (Jun 25, 2015)

I received a written notification of the refusal however on their website of DIBP I find a grant notification.


----------



## olu106 (Jun 25, 2015)

What should I do?


----------



## Scauz (Jun 3, 2015)

olu106 said:


> What should I do?


Call the embassy to check.


----------



## Ameet Kumar (Aug 12, 2013)

*Help!!! Sponsor Form "40SP"*

Hi 

I have recently applied online for partner visa and submitted the 47 SP form on 29th June after I knew that DIAC is going to increase visa charges for partner visa in July. Now I am filling up the Form 40 SP as a sponsor. There I am stuck at the question on “Sponsor's main source of income”. The only suitable option seems to fit for me is “Employment salary”. Other options in the form are “Government Benefits”, “Self Employed”, Annuity”, “and Superannuation”. None of them fits to me. I know the reason for asking these questions by DIAC is that whether I meet the sponsor’s obligation or not.

But in fact I am jobless and still searching for job here in Australia since few months. So choosing “Employment salary” put me in trouble as I cannot give/ attach any document as a proof to DIAC like salary slips, or employment contract letter etc, and for sure DIAC will ask these docs as these docs assist them in decision making to be eligible sponsor.

Now what should I do???? 
May I attach separate sheet describing my position, and to explain them that my family (Parents) will be main supporter till the time I will secure the job.

Or I should go back to Pakistan since my job is still alive there and I got leave till the end of this month. But the main problem is that my existing job in Pakistan does not give me sufficient income to convince DIAC of fulfilling Sponsor obligations to support the family. Again I have the only way to show support from my family.

Or as last resort, I should not submit the form 40 SP, and let the main application 47 SP held in pending. 

Any suitable way-out in this tough situation for me ?????????


----------



## Bek (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi aussie girl I am having lodging my sub class 100 visa online - would you be able to help please?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

ofcourse, I will assist if I know what's the problem.

Girl Aussie 



Bek said:


> Hi aussie girl I am having lodging my sub class 100 visa online - would you be able to help please?


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,


I am wondering if the below scenario would have any impact on visa application:

My Nikkah-Nama (English version) has my wife's age mentioned as eighteen years while she is turning eighteen in october this year. By the time we are done preparing all the pre-requisite documents (NIC, Marriage registration certificate and passport), she will be eighteen years old (by Oct this year). 

For 309 provisional visa application, is it okay for the wife to be less than 18 years of age when the marriage is done overseas (Pak) while at the time of application submission age is above 18?


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

talexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am wondering if the below scenario would have any impact on visa application:
> ...


Please answer my query, anyone. Thanks


----------



## Scauz (Jun 3, 2015)

talexpat said:


> Please answer my query, anyone. Thanks


I m not too sure on this one but I don't see any problem with that! Better consult a lawyer as they know all the rules and regulations!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

What was her exact age at the time of Nikah not what's on Nikah Nama ? 

I am trying hard to recall a case online on some forum where the applicant was under 18 at the time of visa lodgement/Nikah, I think she couldn't meet Sponsor Eligibility, Partner Eligibility & Marriage Legality - Clause 309.213 & hence her case was rejected.

I am not a legal expert so can't advice but will see if I found that information for you.

Girl Aussie



talexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am wondering if the below scenario would have any impact on visa application:
> ...


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks girlaussie for your reply.

Exact age at the time of Nikkah : 17 years 9 months 16 days.

Also, please see last page of below URL: 
pakistan.highcommission.gov.au/files/islm/120822-pg9-partner.pdf

I was wondering why would Australian High Commission Islamabad include this statement then: 

"Note: This must be signed by parent(s) or guardian if applicant is under 18."

I hope it should be fine. Kindly let me know if you are able to find any more detail on this.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Also, what everywhere I can read is that the Australian sponsor must be above 18 years of age else his/her parent or guardian will be the sponsor. Also, at the time of visa application, the applicants must be above 18 years of age.

Lets hope for the best!!


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Regarding legal age of marriage in Australia : 

"The marriageable age in Australia is 18 years for both men and women. Marriage of somebody who is 16 years but less then 18 years is possible only if the person they are marrying is 18 years or older."

Regarding legal age of marriage in Pakistan :

"Pakistani laws presently mandate that the minimum age for marriage is 18 years for a male and 16 for a female."

I believe the legal age of marriage requirements are fulfilled of both of the countries. Please share your views.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't get back earlier, can you please tell as a Sponsor do you meet the age criteria, I mean are you 18 years or above?

Girl Aussie



talexpat said:


> Also, what everywhere I can read is that the Australian sponsor must be above 18 years of age else his/her parent or guardian will be the sponsor. Also, at the time of visa application, the applicants must be above 18 years of age.
> 
> Lets hope for the best!!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok I finally managed to find some information, as per Partner Migration booklet: 

'If you were married in a country other than Australia and that marriage is valid in that country, generally it will be recognised as valid under Australian law. There are some exceptions, such as same-sex, underage or polygamous marriages, which are not accepted in Australia' 

Also from the same booklet: 

To be eligible for a Partner visa as a de facto partner, you must : 
•together with your de facto partner, be aged at least 18 years *at the time your application is made*

So as you guys are planning to lodge Partner Visa in October when she will be 18 years so I reckon you should be good. 

Girl Aussie 



talexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if the below scenario would have any impact on visa application:
> 
> ...


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

I am very sorry for the late reply.

Thanks again for the the information, Girlaussie.

Yes as a sponsor I meet the age criteria, I am 26 years old. Also yes, we would lodge the application once we have all the documents and she will above 18 years of age definitely.

Below is the progress of IDs/required documents:

NADRA-CNIC : NADRA has refused to give CNIC and advised to come back after the applicant is above 18 years of age (i.e. in mid of Oct this year).

Marriage Registration Certificate (NADRA MRC): I have asked uncle to visit union council office and I am wondering if they would be giving it on the basis of Form-B or else they would also require CNIC of bride.

Passport: This process will be started soon as it can be initiated on Form-B as well.

Feel free to advise if I am missing any steps or where it can be improved.

Cheers



girlaussie said:


> Ok I finally managed to find some information, as per Partner Migration booklet:
> 
> 'If you were married in a country other than Australia and that marriage is valid in that country, generally it will be recognised as valid under Australian law. There are some exceptions, such as same-sex, underage or polygamous marriages, which are not accepted in Australia'
> 
> ...


----------



## kaushikkodali (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi
I have applied partner visa 309 for my wife on 10th feb 2015..any suggestion how many months it will take for processing.. whenever my wife call they r giving random answers saying 12 months, 15 months..bt immi website shows it as high risk 12 months. most of my friends got visa within 8 to 10 months max..any updates pls.

Thanks


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

Dear All, 

Anyone from Pakistan who lodged the Partner Visa 309 Offshore, please provide me the timelines of CO Assignment on online application.

I am planning to apply partner visa in April 2016. Currently, I am not in Australia and not able to fulfill the requirement of "Usually Resident" clause. I am planning to go there in August 2016 but before that I want to lodge the application so that my family would not get suffer for year to come to me.


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

bhashmi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Anyone from Pakistan who lodged the Partner Visa 309 Offshore, please provide me the timelines of CO Assignment on online application.
> 
> I am planning to apply partner visa in April 2016. Currently, I am not in Australia and not able to fulfill the requirement of "Usually Resident" clause. I am planning to go there in August 2016 but before that I want to lodge the application so that my family would not get suffer for year to come to me.


Average time frame is between 8 to 10 months depending on nature of the case.


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

xxx said:


> Average time frame is between 8 to 10 months depending on nature of the case.


Thank you XXX for your response. 8 to 10 months take for CO assignment or application finalization?? As I am planning to apply next month and will leave for australia in august. so that if CO ask for any document for usually resident clause. I would be able to provide. 

What do you think is there any risk in this ?? A very huge fee is involved so I am very worried.


----------



## shayanr (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi there,

Just a quick one:

Wife from Pakistan, Islamabad applied for partner visa on 11-02-2016, got her medical and bio-metric in the following week. CO allotted to her application on 23-02-2016.

All these things are happening quickly so shall we consider as a good sigh that wife will secure her visa soon?

Also can you please advise If I would like to call my wife here on visit visa then which visa should we apply?

Cheers!
Shayan


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Shayan,

It was good to know that there is fast progress. 

Yes, based on the response we have seen after free increase and with new cases, we can hope that they process our partner visas quickly.

Just wondering, how do you know CO got allocated on 23-2-2016? Are you saying because of the generic checklist email and medicals request from M?

Regarding visit visa: I think there were instructions in the same email itself as received from AHC ISL. Marketing as in so that we spend money on visit visas too. 

Thanks.


----------



## shayanr (Mar 14, 2016)

*Partner Visa Aus!*

Thanks Mate for your kind response

It makes sense that with fee increase they must speed up the process now but i am not sure about recent applications, have they wrapped them up quickly or still takes time.

Yes we received that generic email but before receiving that, my wife already had her medical check up done. Also my wife had some communication over email with AHC Islamabad which went all well. You are true that we might not have CO yet.

I guess that next step would be interview,

One of my mates in Australia applied for 1418 visit visa onshore after applying for Partner visa and his wife secured visit visa with in 8 days.

I am Australian Citizen now and hoping my wife will join me here soon.

Please share any further info if you have any, that will be useful mate.

Cheers!



talexpat said:


> Hi Shayan,
> 
> It was good to know that there is fast progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

shayanr said:


> Thanks Mate for your kind response
> 
> It makes sense that with fee increase they must speed up the process now but i am not sure about recent applications, have they wrapped them up quickly or still takes time.
> 
> ...


Hi Shayanr,

Yes, the next step should be interview and it seems like the cases at AHC ISL go through various persons and is not assigned to a single person/CO.

I have mentioned the timeline of one of my friend who applied just recently and his got visa in 4 months 5 days here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/162080-partner-visa-subclasses-309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-3152.html#post9657402

I also know around 3 more distant friends who had visa grants in 4-6 months. If I go by the case of my friend above, then we can expect interview call in 3 months and 10-20 days. But again every case is different and there are many factors at play which influence visa grant date.

I too tried to upload everything upfront, so once we received email from M at AHC ISL, the very other day I replied that all docs have been uploaded including PCC + Meds, etc. Feel free to add any information you have.

Lets hope for the best for all of us.


----------



## shayanr (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you so much for your kind reply mate. It really helps.

Cheers!


----------



## Claire1000 (Apr 1, 2016)

I am a British Citizen and had my 309 granted in June 2014. I was eligible for my 100 on 1st Sept 2015 and all documents were submitted online on that day. It's now 7 months later - my file hasn't even been opened. I emailed Immi last week and they told me the backlog is huge and they expect to process mine in June 2016 which would be 9+ months. Website says 6 months for low risk and 75% of applications will be processed in that time. I politely asked them to update the website and it may stop them receiving so many queries.......fingers crossed I get my PR in June


----------



## Keenuz (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello friend
Iam karan from brisbane applied for my wife visa 309 in newdelhi so here is my timeline
309 applied : 10 june 2015
Interview call : 21 march 2016 
After that no news of visa at all which is sad . Its been almost 11 months .
Guys if anyone know when iam ligible for visa 100 . Is it 2 years when i applied for visa 309 or when it granted .
Regards
Karan


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I got my PR last year and have been to Australia for 6 months in last year and currently again in Australia for a month. I want to apply for my wife's visa now.

Can anyone please let me know, what is the best for her to get a visa (with work rights).

Dependent visa takes time it seems....She has 9 year of exp. in IT, her points total is coming to be 55. Can she claim 5 partner points for me ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## karand9125 (May 7, 2016)

*usual resident queries?*

Hello people,

I am new to the forum and have some queries in regards to offshore partner visa.

My wife is Australian PR and has lived in Australia since from 2008 Aug to 2014 Dec. She initially went to Australia as a student and since 2013 Feb has been a PR. She has her bachelor and masters degree from Australia and was working as full time nurse from feb 2013 to DEC 2014. In feb 2015, she moved to Singapore as I work here and now we are planning to move to Australia and apply for partner visa. As she has been outside of Australia since more than 12 months will she be considered usual resident ? She has lived in Australia for for than 5 years and been outside for more than a year. She is currently pursuing her second masters through Australian university online will that help. Also, I heard she can make a affidavit to Australian government stating she will be coming back for good and make Australia her home once I get the partner visa.. Is their any other thing we can do to make our application stronger?


----------



## spencerstreetguy (Mar 23, 2016)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PR last year and have been to Australia for 6 months in last year and currently again in Australia for a month. I want to apply for my wife's visa now.
> 
> ...


If She had sufficient points and work exp, try 189 PRvisa directly as I heard it takes less time. If not , try state sponsorship 190 PR.

PR and Spouse visa have same work rights but I think many companies prefer PR. Also PR visa application cost is less then 309/100 visa. 

Consider all these option and go for the best for yourself based on your priorities. 

All the best


----------



## Sruthikrish (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello there,
How are you?
I am eligible for PR from my partner visa.
I have submitted all my documents for PR via post on Dec 2015 and still haven't received any acknowledgment or any replies in regards to my application.
Could you please advise me on when I can expect a reply for my application
Thank you
Sincerely,
Sruthi


----------



## binny (Sep 20, 2015)

Keenuz said:


> Hello friend
> Iam karan from brisbane applied for my wife visa 309 in newdelhi so here is my timeline
> 309 applied : 10 june 2015
> Interview call : 21 march 2016
> ...


Hi Karan,
Have you got any update on your visa. Its been an year now.
For PR 100, its 2 years from date of application lodge.

Regards/Vanita


----------



## baccha (Jul 4, 2016)

Application date. 29th june 2015
Medical may 18
Waiting...for spouse visa

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

that's a long wait 



baccha said:


> Application date. 29th june 2015
> Medical may 18
> Waiting...for spouse visa
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Digspatel (Jul 22, 2016)

I applied for subclass 309 on 29 June 2017,, for intend to Mary basis..they allocated case officer and thy ask me for pcc,n medicals to submit,,,I wonder y it is so early,,any suggestions for this
Thanks 
Digs


----------



## saprasahil (Jul 23, 2016)

*Spouse Visa Details*

Hi Folks,

I am a final year student of Post Grad, will be putting my file for post-grad work visa in Jan 2017. What is the process of subclass of spouse visa who will be coming to Aus next year. I am a starter in posting so please help and ask if you need more info.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Shayan,

How did you go with your wife's visa application? Also, do you have any idea which DOL cases are getting interview call these days from AHC ISL?

Cheers!



shayanr said:


> Thanks Mate for your kind response
> 
> It makes sense that with fee increase they must speed up the process now but i am not sure about recent applications, have they wrapped them up quickly or still takes time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duffyduffy (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am an Ukrainian citizen and me and my partner want to apply for a partner visa based on de-facto relationship. 
1. Can you suggest any way to apply onshore? Or apply offshore but find a way to spend most of the waiting time in australia? 
2. I've recently been refused with a tourist 600 visa due to lack of proof that i will return back to ukraine after the visa ends. Do you think it might be a problem for my partner visa?
3. Can anyone suggest any good migration agents based in Sydney?
4. Does anyone know if it is possible to register our relationship in NSW while one of the partners is offshore?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## baccha (Jul 4, 2016)

binny said:


> Hi Karan,
> Have you got any update on your visa. Its been an year now.
> For PR 100, its 2 years from date of application lodge.
> 
> Regards/Vanita


Hi 

Can u tell me what they ask on telephone interview as I haven't recived any call am also waiting since 29th of June 2015 didn't heard anything since.

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## cp sekhon 22 (Nov 9, 2016)

hi i am new on this form i apply my visa from india paper application vfs mid april 2016 and me and my wife done interview done in augest and they ask more informatin from us we already provide and still waiting


----------



## cp sekhon 22 (Nov 9, 2016)

i applied 309/100 we married over 3 years now


----------



## cp sekhon 22 (Nov 9, 2016)

i apply in middle of april and done interview in augest future evidence demand pcc now nearly three months to go we not heard from case officer


----------



## cp sekhon 22 (Nov 9, 2016)

baccha said:


> Hi
> 
> Can u tell me what they ask on telephone interview as I haven't recived any call am also waiting since 29th of June 2015 didn't heard anything since.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


 most of the time they ask like partner name date of birth brother sister name and partner parents name what they do where they live how u meat where u met how ur relation ship going


----------



## cp sekhon 22 (Nov 9, 2016)

baccha said:


> Hi
> 
> Can u tell me what they ask on telephone interview as I haven't recived any call am also waiting since 29th of June 2015 didn't heard anything since.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


did u get any news yet


----------



## baccha (Jul 4, 2016)

Still waiting 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## baccha (Jul 4, 2016)

No news

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## cp sekhon 22 (Nov 9, 2016)

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


baccha said:


> Still waiting
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


:fingerscrossed: ur wait will finish soon


----------



## baccha (Jul 4, 2016)

Hope so thanks.

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## cp sekhon 22 (Nov 9, 2016)

baccha said:


> Hi
> 
> Can u tell me what they ask on telephone interview as I haven't recived any call am also waiting since 29th of June 2015 didn't heard anything since.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


bachaa did u done interview yet and when can u tell me please i done my intreview 5 of augest 
2016


----------



## baccha (Jul 4, 2016)

I recived a call from delhi on July 2015 after then no ans just receiving mails Tht your case is under active consideration. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## cp sekhon 22 (Nov 9, 2016)

baccha said:


> I recived a call from delhi on July 2015 after then no ans just receiving mails Tht your case is under active consideration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


 ok u nearly get visa one question how come u get call from delhi which office dealing u r case


----------



## baccha (Jul 4, 2016)

There is a call and it's shoes 011 it's from Delhi. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## baccha (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't know any particular office bt mail i recived is from delhi

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## cp sekhon 22 (Nov 9, 2016)

my case officer is abha and she ask me few adetional documents i send in middle of augest all things still waiting


----------



## baccha (Jul 4, 2016)

What sort of documents? 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## cp sekhon 22 (Nov 9, 2016)

baccha said:


> What sort of documents?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


my pcc and household joint 

The nature of your household. This may include:

any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any;
your living arrangements;
any sharing of responsibility for housework.


----------



## munish57 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi,

i received grant for SC 189 visa, this means now i am PR. in this application my spouse was non migrating dependent.

i want to ask when i can file Partner visa for my spouse. Do i have to go and stay in australia for that?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

munish57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i received grant for SC 189 visa, this means now i am PR. in this application my spouse was non migrating dependent.
> 
> i want to ask when i can file Partner visa for my spouse. Do i have to go and stay in australia for that?


Any specific reason you did not include your wife initially?


You can file for partner visa now but it would be better if you migrate to Australia and have a source of income.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

We can file partner visa while Sponsor is offshore, mean not present in Australia? If we have Active PR and made first entry and now doing job in another country and at the sam time want to sponsor parnter, is there any limitation?

Visa can be refused on that basis that sponsor should stay in australia or minimum time to be spent?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

samage said:


> We can file partner visa while Sponsor is offshore, mean not present in Australia? If we have Active PR and made first entry and now doing job in another country and at the sam time want to sponsor parnter, is there any limitation?
> 
> Visa can be refused on that basis that sponsor should stay in australia or minimum time to be spent?


The requirements state that the sponsor is expected to be living in Australia (note the word expected) although its not mandatory for the sponsor to be in Australia, the CO will ask why is the sponsor not living in Aus, you should have a good answer for that.


----------



## syedhaider194 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi, does anyone have idea what are average processing times for 309 spouse visa these days?


----------



## mohamedkamal360 (Aug 14, 2016)

Dear All,
I have granted a visa 190 but I didnot travel to Australia yet. Can I apply for a partner visa before my first entry to Australia or not?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My sister is applying for 309 visa offshore. on page 7 of immi account it asks for *Contact details for second stage permanent visa*. What should she write here?

Thanks


----------



## AshutoshG (Apr 23, 2015)

Can somebody guide me how to apply for spouse visa offshore 309/100 for australia.


----------



## PSVR (Dec 29, 2016)

*Processing times for Partner Visa SC 100*

Applied in Dec 2016 by my Wife who is a PR. With the change in Processing time I think the Processing time is gonna take longer. Am yet to get any instruction to get my Medicals done.  Any idea how long it take for them to tell me to get my Medicals done? I reckon the max processing time is 25 months.  All the best to whoever is nearing the finish line :thumb:


----------



## superman89 (Jul 20, 2017)

PSVR said:


> Applied in Dec 2016 by my Wife who is a PR. With the change in Processing time I think the Processing time is gonna take longer. Am yet to get any instruction to get my Medicals done.  Any idea how long it take for them to tell me to get my Medicals done? I reckon the max processing time is 25 months.  All the best to whoever is nearing the finish line :thumb:


Hello, Did you apply online in DEC from DELHI Online? 

Mine is the same DOL delhi 20th via IMMI.
no response. I heard case officer gets allocated in 36 week. 

Is your case simple or complex


----------



## AshutoshG (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi Mate,

No, I have not applied yet I am searching for the guidance to apply it by my own else I will hire the consultant to apply on my behalf.

Not sure whether my case is simple or complex it seems to me simple as of now.


----------



## superman89 (Jul 20, 2017)

AshutoshG said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> No, I have not applied yet I am searching for the guidance to apply it by my own else I will hire the consultant to apply on my behalf.
> 
> Not sure whether my case is simple or complex it seems to me simple as of now.



Well by complex it means previous history with immigration history..


----------



## Inpersuitofhappiness (Aug 11, 2017)

Good day guys,

So here is the situation, I am a permanent resident with Visa sub class 190 already living in Australia. Have never sponsored anyone before and I am planning to get married this December.
The facts of the case are as follows :
My wife to be already has a valid tourist visa 600 valid till Feb 2018, with only 2 conditions (8101 - NO WORK 8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY) and there is NO CONDITION of NO FURTHER STAY on her visa.
She has visited Australia in the past as a tourist but this was before we met. 
We initially met through a marriage portal and this now is turning out to be love-cum-arranged marriage if you know what I mean. 
We travelled together recently where I proposed marriage to her and gave her a ring over a private dinner. I can prove the above facts with photographs, bills and our travel itineraries. 
The initial dating period has records of our conversations in form of emails, text messages and phone records. 
Now my question here is :
1} Would getting her here on a valid tourist visa and then marrying in the Australian court make more sense towards filing an Onshore visa application Partner temporary 820 which would eventually move towards Permanent partner visa. 
There-by immediately securing bridging Visa A which would give her full working rights and medi care on submission of application.
OR
2} We get married in India first, have a ceremony with all proofs and register our marriage in Indian courts, then she gets to Australia (on a tourist visa) where we register our marriage in the Australian courts and then we file Onshore visa application Partner temporary 820 which would eventually move towards Permanent partner visa. 

Doing this instead of filling an application offshore is majorly because I fear of the separation times required in processing cases offshore and as such my work requires an insane amount of travel hence I don’t want to add more to the woes!
Bottom line - Want to begin a life as a couple with her in Australia as soon as possible where she as an individual also has full living and working rights. 

What would be the best course of action in here? Valuable inputs are more than welcome. 

Regards


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

*309: CO timeline*

Hi All

I am a PR, being in OZ for 2.5 years now, have lodged subclass 309 application on 24-Jan-2017, application is still in "received" status and uploaded almost all required documents. 

Could some one help me to understand the timeline to get case officer assigned.

Also, is there a way to contact Immi.


----------

